# From Cleveland CL -- Apple wood - chunks and chips - $2/lb (they ship)



## jak757 (Jul 13, 2010)

Just saw this on Cleveland Craigslist.  I might check it out, and thought I'd share the link

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/grd/1840458619.html


----------

